# Newly revised UKC GSD Standard



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

United Kennel Club: German Shepherd Dog (Revised May 1, 2012)



> The goals and purposes of this breed standard include: to furnish guidelines for breeders who wish to maintain the quality of their breed and to improve it; to advance this breed to a state of similarity throughout the world; and to act as a guide for judges. Breeders and judges have the responsibility to avoid any conditions or exaggerations that are detrimental to the health, welfare and soundness of this breed, and must take the responsibility to see that these are not perpetuated.
> Any departure from the following should be considered a fault, and the seriousness with which the fault should be regarded should be in exact proportion to its degree and its effect upon the health and welfare of the dog and on the dog’s ability to perform its traditional work.
> The tendencies toward exaggeration and steep angles are unacceptable. German Shepherd Dogs with unstable temperaments, sharply angulated croups, overly long front and rear pasterns, and hocks that are weak and wobbly are poor representations of this working breed. UKC is unwilling to condone the validity of using such dogs in a breeding program, and cautions judges about awarding wins to these representatives.
> *HISTORY*
> ...


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I am not familiar with the UKC standard, other than they do not disqualfy white. What are the revisions?


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Debbieg said:


> I am not familiar with the UKC standard, other than they do not disqualfy white. What are the revisions?


 They added the beginning about it being a working breed where structural exaggerations and unstable temperaments will not be tolerated. They have made over angulation, weak hocks and roach backs serious faults.


----------



## TheActuary (Dec 17, 2011)

Excellent


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

w00t now I can show my dogs again and hopefully not keep losing to egg-beater dogs with their ears flattened back and tails tucked.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

TheActuary said:


> Excellent


:toasting:


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Did they exclude long coats?

Are white GSDs still allowed to show as GSDs? They are not albino but they are "washed out".


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Long coats are allowed and now I want to show Kastle in UKC!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Long coats were not DQ'd before, I've seen LC champions. Whites are a different breed in UKC.


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok, thanks!

Actually, whites are not necessarily a different breed in UKC. Owner could elect to show as a GSD if they are registered as such instead of showing them as a white shepherd. Just making sure everything is staying the same with regard to coats and whites as I don't mind either!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Sure you could show a white in the GSD ring but would probably be less desirable so it would make more sense to show as a WS.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice to read the standard so I can see all the flaws in my dog.
;-)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I thought over sized GSD were disqualified. Is that incorrect or has something changed? The standard posted in the OP doesn't mention height or weight under disqualifications.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Doubt it, my dogs have never been measured at a UKC show. It's probably just a fault that would effect placement.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Awesome! Great step forward for the breed in the UKC ring... I am very tempted...


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Love it! I need to start showing UKC again.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I prefer UKC over AKC. I know they never particularly favored the exaggerated American-type dogs in the show ring, but the fact that they put it in the standard that it will not be tolerated is awesome. 
I don't think color should really disqualify a dog, unless it causes health problems in the breed. (White Aussies, white boxers, white dalmatians, etc). It would be a bummer to have a dilute color GSD that, aside from the color, is an EXCELLENT example of the breed, but couldn't be shown, simply because the nose leather is the wrong color.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Liesje said:


> w00t now I can show my dogs again and hopefully not keep losing to egg-beater dogs with their ears flattened back and tails tucked.


Agreed!


----------

